# Cheapest way to ship to Cyprus



## Lamandabruton (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello, I have been reading through all these threads for a good few weeks now getting more and more excited. 

Me and my partner are moving over to Cyprus very soon! However i still need to sort out who will be able to ship our goods I had a few quotes but they range from £900 to £1300 - we will be packing everything oursleves apart from 2 awkward delicate items, is this best ot help reduce costs? Also really my main question is - what happens at the port with clearing - are all the charges included in most or all of these shipping companies.

Sorry to sound so unsure but with work :ranger: and my sister due to have the baby any day soon my head is filled with everything! 

Appreciate any advise you may have on reducing shipping costs. (1 bedroom appartment is what we are packing up)

Thanks take care
Lisa x


----------

